

The law is not Turing complete - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2011/07/17/laws-are-not-turing-complete/

======
jackpirate
The law is not executing algorithms, so it can not in principle even be
considered for Turing completeness. (Turing completeness means that it is
equivalent to a Turing machine. I think you could probably argue that a police
officer's execution of the law can be Turing complete, even given the
fussiness of interpretation you describe.)

I think the idea you're actually looking for is that: "No law can be complete"
in the sense of Goedel's incompleteness theorems.

